# Where the foxes at?



## Shadow (Mar 20, 2009)

Really, where are the vixens?

Seeing how the otters previously had their thread, where are the fellow vulpines who reside in the forum?

Yeah, may as well chat in this thread.

Any vulpine is welcome!...And other posters as well, I guess.


----------



## Toaster (Mar 20, 2009)

OTTERS SHALL INSLAVE TEH FOXES!!!!!!!!!


MAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH!

ok I'm done.


----------



## Bayard Zylos (Mar 20, 2009)

Fox? *slowly raises hand*

Really, they're not that hard to find. I mean, even with the sudden flood of otters, foxes are still the most common species and still outnumber the otters. <_<


----------



## Shadow (Mar 20, 2009)

Ornias said:


> OTTERS SHALL INSLAVE TEH FOXES!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> MAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH!
> ...



How does _in_slaving work? |D



Bayard Zylos said:


> Fox? *slowly raises hand*
> 
> They're not that hard to find. I mean, even with the sudden flood of otters, foxes still outnumber them. <_<



I don't see a cluster of them as often as I do the otters.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm a fox.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 20, 2009)

There's a whole shitload of foxes here and everywhere...I'm +1. look harder and you'll see how many are around, how you originally missed is beyond me but here's your +1 you wanted.


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 20, 2009)

Dragon here :3


----------



## TheDumbening (Mar 20, 2009)

Fox here


----------



## Takun (Mar 20, 2009)

Where aren't the foxes at?


----------



## TheDumbening (Mar 20, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Where aren't the foxes at?


Wisconsin

Where Tentor the troll resides


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 20, 2009)

Bayard Zylos said:


> and still outnumber the otters. <_<



That they do.....but we otters are better armed.  Fox hunt anyone? 

View Halloo!  Tally-ho!


----------



## Bayard Zylos (Mar 20, 2009)

Feel free to try a fox hunt... but whenever you go to sleep, just remember that there are still millions and millions of foxes out there in the world, and that we will be coming to take our revenge...


Meh, more likely the foxes would just throw a giant party together with you otters where we all go swimming and eat chicken, and then afterwards at least half of the people at the party will join in for a mass orgy. I mean, they're foxes, what do you expect?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 20, 2009)

Bayard Zylos said:


> Feel free to try a fox hunt... but whenever you go to sleep, just remember that there are still millions and millions of foxes out there in the world, and that we will be coming to take our revenge...
> 
> 
> Meh, more likely the foxes would just throw a giant party together with you otters where we all go swimming and eat chicken, and then afterwards at least half of the people at the party will join in for a mass orgy. I mean, they're foxes, what do you expect?




And then the foxes kill themselves with AIDS and other STDs.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 20, 2009)

Bayard Zylos said:


> Meh, more likely the foxes would just throw a giant party together with you otters where we all go swimming and eat chicken, and then afterwards at least half of the people at the party will join in for a mass orgy. I mean, they're foxes, what do you expect?



Its a date!   Mass fox/otter orgy.....forgy?


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 20, 2009)

I not a fox. :O


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Mar 20, 2009)

TheDumbening said:


> Wisconsin
> 
> Where Tentor the troll resides


 
Very true...


----------



## StrayTree (Mar 20, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And then the foxes kill themselves with AIDS and other STDs.


 
That.


----------



## ilobmirt (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm a spy =>_>=


----------



## Seppel (Mar 20, 2009)

Bayard Zylos said:


> foxes are still the most common species and still outnumber the otters. <_<



LIES.

Felines are.

http://rh.greydawn.net/mps.php

2216: Feline	11.8%	
1833: Human	9.7%	
0974: Wolf	5.2%	
0939: Lapine	5%	
0897: Canine	4.8%	
0620: Fox	3.3%	
0580: Equine	3.1%	
0347: Dragon	1.8%	
0318: Neko	1.7%	
0290: Tiger	1.5%	
0250: Squirrel	1.3%	
0212: Demon	1.1%	
0198: Vampire	1.1%	
0180: Mouse	1%

Foxes are down to #6.

#5 if you don't count humans.


----------



## virus (Mar 20, 2009)

Seppel said:


> LIES.
> 
> Felines are.
> 
> ...



whats this, otter isn't even on the list? PWNed bitches!


----------



## Sunny_Otter (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm a foxy otter!

No wait, just an otter.


----------



## Bayard Zylos (Mar 20, 2009)

Otters are 36th on that list, right above faeires and a couple below unicorns. <_<


----------



## Teco (Mar 20, 2009)

They in the forest, yo. And all up in your deserts and artic regions. *punched*

Meh. Kinda.. somewhat. I'll put a +1 for the hell of it.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 20, 2009)

No.

Just no.

*Dies from AIDS from being in the same thread as foxes*


----------



## Toaster (Mar 20, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Its a date!   Mass fox/otter orgy.....forgy?



uh no, but I'll be sure to drop a fusion bomb.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Mar 20, 2009)

we are everywhere!!!! the trick is knowing where to look... (foxes are usually quite stealthy and can hide quite well) my question is where are all my fellow ARCTIC foxes are at... and Bayard Zylos, you don't have to vote on that one... i know you're here...

btw... if i wasn't a fox... i'd probobly be a wolf... if not that, and otter for sure... so i'm quite well diversified! YAY!


----------



## ShamanFox (Mar 20, 2009)

*raises hand*

We're pretty much everywhere. :l


----------



## KiloCharlie (Mar 20, 2009)

*high fives raised PAW* exactly!


----------



## ShamanFox (Mar 20, 2009)

KiloCharlie said:


> *high fives raised PAW* exactly!



I'm not entirely used to using furry-lingo, so it kind of slipped out. xD

I think otters are trying to become the top species nowadays. I don't really mind, since us foxes are always being stereotyped. :<


----------



## KiloCharlie (Mar 20, 2009)

yea... it sucks being the majoraty...


----------



## Ratte (Mar 20, 2009)

Ornias said:


> uh no, but I'll be sure to drop a fusion bomb.



N-BOMB DDD:


----------



## southtownjr (Mar 20, 2009)

Hell yeah I'm a fox!
Just look at my avatar!


----------



## Ratte (Mar 20, 2009)

southtownjr said:


> Hell yeah I'm a fox!
> Just look at my avatar!



e_e

/wrists


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> e_e
> 
> /wrists



I prefer to do it like Cobain

/head


----------



## ElectricJackal (Mar 20, 2009)

Fandom needz moar vixens! i mean proper female furries!


----------



## virus (Mar 20, 2009)

I wonder what the ratio of cartoon to real foxes is.

I bet more people are choosing them because its commonly used as a cartoon character then for what is really is as an animal. Then the whole pass it on wagon starts.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 20, 2009)

ShamanFox said:


> I think otters are trying to become the top species nowadays.



Not the top species.....the _dominant_ species.  There's a difference.  All animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others. 

(betcha half the fandom hasn't read that book yet)


----------



## Ratte (Mar 20, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Not the top species.....the _dominant_ species.  There's a difference.  All animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others.
> 
> (betcha half the fandom hasn't read that book yet)



Animal Farm.  :V


----------



## Shadow (Mar 21, 2009)

Can't remember, but didn't Animal Farm get made into a TV movie or something?


----------



## Repiotou (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm part fox, does that count?


----------



## Ratte (Mar 21, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Can't remember, but didn't Animal Farm get made into a TV movie or something?



They've made a couple movies here and there, yes.


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 21, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Animal Farm.  :V



Hated that.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 21, 2009)

Earthwyrm said:


> Hated that.



Same.  Incredibly boring book, but I guess it was good in its time.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 21, 2009)

right here lol


----------



## pheonix (Mar 21, 2009)

Seppel said:


> LIES.
> 
> Felines are.
> 
> ...



This guesstimate can go eat shit, they're never very accurate. I hate when people post these things, I bet I could find another that shows completely different statistics.


----------



## Aestuo (Mar 21, 2009)

*raises paw*  Yes, I am a fox.

*lowers ears and hangs head*  Unfortunately, by being a fox, I, too, must suffer from the stereotype.

*sways tail*  I still enjoy being a fox, though.  The cleverness has proven to be useful.  X3


----------



## Laze (Mar 21, 2009)

I could never eat a whole one.

Well... Maybe.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 21, 2009)

pheonix said:


> This guesstimate can go eat shit, they're never very accurate. I hate when people post these things, I bet I could find another that shows completely different statistics.



Last I checked, foxes were in the top three when searched for on WikiFur.



Aestuo said:


> *raises paw*  Yes, I am a fox.
> 
> *lowers ears and hangs head*  Unfortunately, by being a fox, I, too, must suffer from the stereotype.
> 
> *sways tail*  I still enjoy being a fox, though.  The cleverness has proven to be useful.  X3



New foxes = sluts
Old-time foxes = clever

DON'T BE A NUFOX D:


----------



## Jack (Mar 21, 2009)

my fursona is half fox.
so I voted.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 21, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Last I checked, foxes were in the top three when searched for on WikiFur.



I would find it hard to believe that guesstimate either but it sounds slightly more believable then the other one. But thank you for proving my statement to be true.


----------



## Aestuo (Mar 21, 2009)

Ratte said:


> New foxes = sluts
> Old-time foxes = clever
> 
> DON'T BE A NUFOX D:




rofl   Thanks for sharing my viewpoint that not all foxes are like "nufoxes."  Nice new word, by the way.  I think I will use that in the future.   X3


----------



## Seppel (Mar 21, 2009)

pheonix said:


> This guesstimate can go eat shit, they're never very accurate. I hate when people post these things, I bet I could find another that shows completely different statistics.



/me coughs.

I'd say it's pretty accurate, considering it's LIVE DATA FROM A DATABASE OF OVER 100,000 CHARACTERS.

/me coughs again.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 21, 2009)

Aestuo said:


> rofl   Thanks for sharing my viewpoint that not all foxes are like "nufoxes."  Nice new word, by the way.  I think I will use that in the future.   X3



Like numetal.

But there are SOME out there that live up to the traditional fox fursona.

Others live up to the LOLPENISSLUTFUCKfox title.


----------



## Aestuo (Mar 21, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Like numetal.
> 
> But there are SOME out there that live up to the traditional fox fursona.
> 
> *Others live up to the LOLPENISSLUTFUCKfox title.*



Yes, and they should be excommunicated.   lol


----------



## Ratte (Mar 21, 2009)

Aestuo said:


> Yes, and they should be executed.   lol



Fixed.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 21, 2009)

Seppel said:


> /me coughs.
> 
> I'd say it's pretty accurate, considering it's LIVE DATA FROM A DATABASE OF OVER 100,000 CHARACTERS.
> 
> /me coughs again.



I'm not gonna buy that shit, it's a guess and a false one at that. Everyone who posts these things say the same thing all the time trying to rectify there mistake of even putting it up after someone shits on there parade. I'm not that gullible, sorry.


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 21, 2009)

How can you miss them?  We're practically drowning in foxes!


----------



## Aestuo (Mar 21, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Fixed.



I see what you did there.  lol


----------



## Shadow (Mar 21, 2009)

Ratte said:


> New foxes = sluts
> Old-time foxes = clever
> 
> DON'T BE A NUFOX D:



I can vouch for that being an old-time fox myself.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 22, 2009)

Ornias said:


> OTTERS SHALL INSLAVE TEH FOXES!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> MAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH!
> ...




*silently hands you a dog whistle, and a couple of mind control collars* >>


----------



## Ratte (Mar 22, 2009)

Seppel said:


> /me coughs.
> 
> I'd say it's pretty accurate, considering it's LIVE DATA FROM A DATABASE OF OVER 100,000 CHARACTERS.
> 
> /me coughs again.



http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_most_popular_phenotypes



Shadow said:


> I can vouch for that being an old-time fox myself.



GOOD.  No buckshot for you.


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 22, 2009)

Seppel said:


> LIES.
> 
> Felines are.
> 
> ...


This poll is awful. I mean, tigers and lions would go in "feline", wolves and foxes wolves go in "canine", why are there multiple options for both?
Considering there are more canines in the upper part of the poll, I think it's safe to assume that overall there are more canines over felines. But this poll hasn't been very well made. :/
The link Ratte posted is more accurate. <(>_>)>

Oh, and it's only taking information from a single site. Rather than the whole fandom, which doesn't help. <(n____n)>


----------



## Aestuo (Mar 22, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I can vouch for that being an old-time fox myself.




Good.  Another sane fox to counter the rest.  X3


----------



## Ratte (Mar 22, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> This poll is awful. I mean, tigers and lions would go in "feline", wolves and foxes wolves go in "canine", why are there multiple options for both?
> Considering there are more canines in the upper part of the poll, I think it's safe to assume that overall there are more canines over felines. But this poll hasn't been very well made. :/
> The link Ratte posted is more accurate. <(>_>)>
> 
> Oh, and it's only taking information from a single site. Rather than the whole fandom, which doesn't help. <(n____n)>



Well it's a bit hard to get everyone in on it, especially with closet furs.

But yeah, that grouping was a dead giveaway.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 22, 2009)

Im more foxish, don't be fooled by my avatar or my species name. I'm actually a hybrid between the two, ask my parents if you wanna know.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 22, 2009)

There are foxes and wolves everywhere. What are you talking about?


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 22, 2009)

+1. Yeah! Go foxes man.


----------



## Icky (Mar 22, 2009)

Seppel said:


> LIES.
> 
> Felines are.
> 
> ...


 
its a pretty unorganized list, but im still bothered by one thing:

where are the avains on this list?


----------



## Seppel (Mar 22, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> This poll is awful. I mean, tigers and lions would go in "feline", wolves and foxes wolves go in "canine", why are there multiple options for both?
> Considering there are more canines in the upper part of the poll, I think it's safe to assume that overall there are more canines over felines. But this poll hasn't been very well made. :/
> The link Ratte posted is more accurate. <(>_>)>



There are no "multiple options." If you actually took a look at the site, the species column is a text box. People can type in what species the character is. People can type in "Fox/Angel Hybrid" or "Gelatinous Cube" and it'll be accepted. Here's a sample of some of the more unique species:

Arctic Wolf 
Black Dragon
Feral Red Dragon
Forgotten Race
White Bengal Tiger
winged coyote lepard
wolf demon
!?!?!?
Myco Feline
Runt Zerbrillian
Shapeshifter  (Usualy Dragon, Kitsune, or Neko)



Kirbizard said:


> Oh, and it's only taking information from a single site. Rather than the whole fandom, which doesn't help. <(n____n)>



I'd say a database of 144,605 characters is very representative.



Ratte said:


> http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_most_popular_phenotypes



Wolf characters (490 members)
Dragon characters (293 members)
Fox characters (290 members)
Cat characters (213 members)
Red Fox characters (189 members)
Tiger characters (159 members)
Lion characters (157 members)
Dog characters (140 members)
Raccoon characters (120 members)
Rabbit characters (118 members)

That's 2,169 characters in WikiFur's top 10 species (correct me if I'm wrong).
There's currently 9,037 characters in Rabbit Hole's top 10 species.

RH has a larger character pool by far.



pheonix said:


> I'm not gonna buy that shit, it's a guess and a false one at that. Everyone who posts these things say the same thing all the time trying to rectify there mistake of even putting it up after someone shits on there parade. I'm not that gullible, sorry.



It's not a guess, it's live data, compiled in real time.

Notice how the stats have increased since I copied and pasted the top 14: +3 feline, +10 human, +2 wolf, +2 lapine, +0 canine, +2 fox, +5 equine, +1 dragon, +1 neko, +1 tiger, +0 squirrel, +0 demon, +2 vampire, +1 mouse



icarus615 said:


> its a pretty unorganized list, but im still bothered by one thing:
> 
> where are the avains on this list?



Surprisingly, very low on the list.

Here's the top 200 to show you that this list is in no way fabricated or inaccurate:

Feline  	2219
Human 	1842
Wolf 	976
Lapine 	941
Canine 	897
Fox 	622
Equine 	585
Dragon 	347
Neko 	317
Tiger 	291
Squirrel 	250
Demon 	212
Vampire 	200
Mouse 	181
Panther 	165
Lion 	161
Shapeshifter 	158
Kitsune 	144
Husky 	142
Bear 	132
Skunk 	130
Hybrid 	108
Bovine 	105
Elf 	87
Leopard 	85
Cheetah 	83
Hyena 	82
Lynx 	81
Succubus 	81
Jackal 	77
Bull 	75
Unicorn 	62
Raccoon 	61
Bat 	61
Snow Leopard 	60
Otter 	55
Deer 	54
Faerie 	53
Naga 	51
Zebra 	51
Angel 	49
Rat 	49
Kangaroo 	46
Werewolf 	45
Ferret 	43
Incubus 	42
Panda 	40
Fennec 	39
Cougar 	37
Lizard 	36
Coyote 	33
Night Elf 	33
Rodent 	31
Bunny 	31
Arctic Fox 	26
Rabbit 	25
Chakat 	25
Phoenix 	24
Raptor 	24
White tiger 	23
Drow 	21
Griffin 	21
Blood elf 	20
Vixen 	19
Cabbit 	19
Orc 	18
Dingo 	18
Troll 	18
Draenei 	17
Lemur 	17
Red Panda 	17
Varies 	17
Jaguar 	17
Doberman 	16
Sheep 	16
Arctic Wolf 	15
Hedgehog 	14
Minotaur 	14
Fallen Angel 	14
Mink 	14
Mutt 	13
Satyr 	13
lycan 	12
Tauren 	12
Polar Bear 	12
German Shepherd 	12
Ocelot 	12
Dire Wolf 	11
Chimera 	11
catgirl 	11
Ram 	11
Caracal 	11
Collie 	11
Centaur 	11
Lioness 	11
Renamon 	11
Tanuki 	10
Horse 	10
Kitterwing 	9
Gargoyle 	9
Goddess 	9
Cat 	9
Demoness 	9
Viera 	8
Feral Wolf 	8
Elephant 	8
Timber wolf 	8
Badger 	8
Fennec Fox 	8
Red Fox 	8
Clydesdale 	8
Chinchilla 	8
Dalmatian 	8
Snake 	8
Goat 	8
Tigress 	8
Egyptian Mau 	7
Donkey 	7
German Shepard 	7
Slime 	7
Eevee 	7
Liger 	7
Gryphon 	7
foxtaur 	7
Reindeer 	7
Spotted Hyena 	7
Golden Retriever 	7
Orca 	7
Poodle 	7
Anthro 	7
Moogle 	6
Shark 	6
House Cat 	6
Feline/Vampire 	6
Wolftaur 	6
Rhino 	6
Hellhound 	6
Digimon 	6
Pony 	6
Hell Hound 	6
Cat Girl 	6
Humanoid 	6
Pikachu 	6
Feline/Human 	6
Android 	6
Siberian Tiger 	6
Serval 	6
Maned Wolf 	6
NightMare 	6
Turkish Angora 	5
Border Collie 	5
Griffon 	5
Flox 	5
Shadow Demon 	5
Demon Wolf 	5
Avian 	5
Hare 	5
Fae 	5
Various 	5
artic wolf 	5
Kirin 	5
Shape Shifter 	5
dragoness 	5
Wolfox 	5
African Wild Dog 	5
nekojin 	5
Siamese 	5
Black Panther 	5
Monkey 	5
Any 	5
Human/feline 	5
Neko/Vampire 	5
Lycanthrope 	5
Rottweiler 	5
Shape-Shifter 	5
Vampire Bat 	5
Mithra 	5
Half Demon 	5
Tabby Cat 	4
Dragonwolf 	4
Mermaid 	4
Vampiress 	4
Kitty 	4
Feline or Human 	4
dvampire 	4
lucario 	4
Housecat 	4
Giraffe 	4
Human/Demon 	4
Devil 	4
Pomeranian 	4
Pixie 	4
Goblin 	4
Mustang 	4
Mare 	4
Blue Jay 	4
Siberian Husky 	4
Shadow 	4


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 22, 2009)

Seppel said:


> There are no "multiple options." If you actually took a look at the site, the species column is a text box. People can type in what species the character is. People can type in "Fox/Angel Hybrid" or "Gelatinous Cube" and it'll be accepted. Here's a sample of some of the more unique species:
> 
> Arctic Wolf
> Black Dragon
> ...



Oh. So this poll is null and void then, because that means that all the wolves and foxes are split across tens of different "species", when they should've typed canine, and all the lions and tigers are also split across tens of different "species" when they should've typed "feline".

Do you see the fail? <(._.)^


----------



## pheonix (Mar 22, 2009)

Seppel said:


> It's not a guess, it's live data, compiled in real time.
> 
> Notice how the stats have increased since I copied and pasted the top 14: +3 feline, +10 human, +2 wolf, +2 lapine, +0 canine, +2 fox, +5 equine, +1 dragon, +1 neko, +1 tiger, +0 squirrel, +0 demon, +2 vampire, +1 mouse



You're right, it's not a guess. It's straight bullshit spewing from the ass of the internet. You're very gullible to believe everything you find on the internet. A lot of these "statistics" lists are compiled in so called "real time." You're preaching to the wrong quire here so just take your list somewhere else cause I myself do not buy into stupid guesstimates such as this. Now go ahead and have the last word cause I know you want it. I'm done arguing about something so insignificant as this.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 22, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> This poll is awful. I mean, tigers and lions would go in "feline", wolves and foxes wolves go in "canine", why are there multiple options for both?
> Considering there are more canines in the upper part of the poll, I think it's safe to assume that overall there are more canines over felines. But this poll hasn't been very well made. :/
> The link Ratte posted is more accurate. <(>_>)>
> 
> Oh, and it's only taking information from a single site. Rather than the whole fandom, which doesn't help. <(n____n)>



Technically, foxes aren't canine, they're vulpine.


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 23, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Technically, foxes aren't canine, they're vulpine.



Well, to be technical.
_"The Canidae family is divided into the "true dogs" of the tribe Canini and the "foxes" of the tribe Vulpini."_

Many dictionaries explain the definition of "Canine" as a member of the Canidae family or as a Canid. This includes both Canini and Vulpini.
I can see what you're trying to say, with them being different from most dogs, but they're still canines.


----------



## Koren_Fox (Mar 23, 2009)

1st page of this thread was peachy, I skipped to this page (Page 3) and it's an all out war.

That's us furries for yah.


----------



## Icky (Mar 23, 2009)

Seppel said:


> There are no "multiple options." If you actually took a look at the site, the species column is a text box. People can type in what species the character is. People can type in "Fox/Angel Hybrid" or "Gelatinous Cube" and it'll be accepted. Here's a sample of some of the more unique species:
> 
> Arctic Wolf
> Black Dragon
> ...


 
wow, that just made my day, knowing that my species has a tie for 2nd-to-last in teh poll.



its so rigged


----------



## Crossfire21 (Mar 23, 2009)

Fox here ^^


----------



## Shadow (Mar 23, 2009)

Huzzah! :>


----------



## Elite723 (Mar 23, 2009)

i'm a fox =3


----------



## Seppel (Mar 23, 2009)

pheonix said:


> You're right, it's not a guess. It's straight bullshit spewing from the ass of the internet. You're very gullible to believe everything you find on the internet. A lot of these "statistics" lists are compiled in so called "real time." You're preaching to the wrong quire here so just take your list somewhere else cause I myself do not buy into stupid guesstimates such as this. Now go ahead and have the last word cause I know you want it. I'm done arguing about something so insignificant as this.



Your paranoia is astounding.

You really think a website would fabricate over 100,000 detailed character profiles to prove some silly subcultre point?

I guess I really am preaching to the wrong "quire." You may continue living in your ignorance.


----------



## Takum (Mar 23, 2009)

Another fox here :V


----------



## Doubler (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a foxish tail and fur pattern. Does that count? ​


----------



## Shadow (Mar 23, 2009)

Well...I can say you're a llama in fox's clothing. |D


----------



## Aestuo (Mar 23, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Well...I can say you're a llama in fox's clothing. |D



I would agree with that.  X3


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 25, 2009)

Seppel said:


> You may continue living in your ignorance.


No, no, no... You misunderstand. Ignorance is believing bullshit and not opening your eyes to see that. :>



Seppel said:


> You really think a website would fabricate over 100,000 detailed character profiles to prove some silly subcultre point?


Not in this case, but that's not what I'm arguing against. <(n_n)>


----------



## Marodi (Mar 25, 2009)

Cheetah Fox here. I am not slutty nor clever.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 25, 2009)

Marodi said:


> Cheetah Fox here. I am not slutty nor clever.



That's perhaps due to the cheetah portion. |D


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 25, 2009)

Hell yeah
fox count +1


----------



## Icky (Mar 26, 2009)

I..I....I'm sorry. I just can't help myself with a room full of foxes right in front of me.





thats all.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Mar 26, 2009)

Seppel said:


> There are no &quot;multiple options.&quot; If you actually took a look at the site, the species column is a text box. People can type in what species the character is. People can type in &quot;Fox/Angel Hybrid&quot; or &quot;Gelatinous Cube&quot; and it'll be accepted. Here's a sample of some of the more unique species:
> 
> Arctic Wolf
> Black Dragon
> ...



 ok, you can't compare felines as a genus to the SPECIES of foxes and others... so YES, it is INACCURATE... also humans can't be counted as they are by definition NOT furry... if you were to compare Canids[Canines] (which include foxes and wolves) to Felines that would be more accurate, and Canids would KILL felines in number... and y did you list red foxes[types] apart from the foxes? THEY ARE THE SAME FRICKEN THING! so the stats ARE skewed, it just takes a sharp eye to find it...


----------



## haynari (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh hai I heard u wuz lookin 4 foxes!


----------



## Aestuo (Mar 26, 2009)

icarus615 said:


> I..I....I'm sorry. I just can't help myself with a room full of foxes right in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That fox is actually backflip-kicking that bird, you know.   X3


----------



## Icky (Mar 26, 2009)

So sure? compare the faces and tell me which animal looks more scared, like they're being attacked


----------



## KiloCharlie (Mar 26, 2009)

C-STICK UP!!! from super smash bros. melee...


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 26, 2009)

I just don't understand... What's the with beef towards foxes. Please, I became a fox before I knew there were a gazillion! I'm not willing to change either... just because some idiot tells me that foxes "suck" whatever we're all going to hell if there is one! Based on my figure and personality, I picked the animal I felt closest to!


----------



## KiloCharlie (Mar 26, 2009)

ditto for me man... i even specified ARCTIC fox b/c i thought it was better to be specific... i didn't know most ppl were being general and lazy... not that they WERE lazy, but i did reserch to find my "affinity" (pun not intended but it's there lol)


----------



## Aestuo (Mar 26, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> I just don't understand... What's the with beef towards foxes. Please, I became a fox before I knew there were a gazillion! I'm not willing to change either... just because some idiot tells me that foxes "suck" whatever we're all going to hell if there is one! Based on my figure and personality, I picked the animal I felt closest to!





KiloCharlie said:


> ditto for me man... i even specified ARCTIC fox b/c i thought it was better to be specific... i didn't know most ppl were being general and lazy... not that they WERE lazy, but i did reserch to find my "affinity" (pun not intended but it's there lol)



As long as one makes one's fox fursona unique to one and reflect one's personality and interests, people do not seem to mind one being a fox.

This is what I have observed with interactions between other furries and myself.  Just do not generalize your fox or be the fox stereotype and you should not have a problem.  It is not our fault that other people lack creativity and then decide to settle on fox because of the stereotype and such.  Get mad at them, not we who have conducted research and considered other species but have chosen fox because it matches our personalities best.  I chose to be a fox because foxes are clever, swift, intelligent, and agile.  It reflects aspects of my personality and myself.

I do not see this happen too often, but it does occasionally.  Either way, I really do not care what the other furries think of foxes, just as long as they think of me differently and for who I am.  X3


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah I'm a Tibetan fox. I should probably put that in my my profile species.


----------



## Aestuo (Mar 26, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> Yeah I'm a Tibetan fox. I should probably put that in my my profile species.



It would not hurt to have a picture of the fox, as well.  X3


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 26, 2009)

He's a serious looking fox! X3


----------



## Chronic (Mar 26, 2009)

:3

I'm not a fox.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 26, 2009)

Chronic said:


> :3
> 
> I'm not a fox.




ROFL!!! HAHAHAHAHA!! I<3 it!


----------



## Qoph (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm sure this has been said already, or at least something similar, but this question is like asking where is matter.


----------



## Aestuo (Mar 26, 2009)

Chronic said:


> :3
> 
> I'm not a fox.



Ooo...  That is funny.  X3


----------



## Shadow (Mar 27, 2009)

Chronic said:


>



Ritzy fox is ritzy.




Aestuo said:


> As long as one makes one's fox fursona unique to one and reflect one's personality and interests, people do not seem to mind one being a fox.
> 
> This is what I have observed with interactions between other furries and myself.  Just do not generalize your fox or be the fox stereotype and you should not have a problem.  It is not our fault that other people lack creativity and then decide to settle on fox because of the stereotype and such.  Get mad at them, not we who have conducted research and considered other species but have chosen fox because it matches our personalities best.  I chose to be a fox because foxes are clever, swift, intelligent, and agile.  It reflects aspects of my personality and myself.
> 
> I do not see this happen too often, but it does occasionally.  Either way, I really do not care what the other furries think of foxes, just as long as they think of me differently and for who I am.  X3



QFT. (And that pretty much covers my reason, too.)




Qoph said:


> I'm sure this has been said already, or at least something similar, but this question is like asking where is matter.



It doesn't hurt to bring them to one congregation. |D


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 27, 2009)

KiloCharlie said:


> ok, you can't compare felines as a genus to the SPECIES of foxes and others... so YES, it is INACCURATE... also humans can't be counted as they are by definition NOT furry... if you were to compare Canids[Canines] (which include foxes and wolves) to Felines that would be more accurate, and Canids would KILL felines in number... and y did you list red foxes[types] apart from the foxes? THEY ARE THE SAME FRICKEN THING! so the stats ARE skewed, it just takes a sharp eye to find it...


*HI-FIVE* (>n.n)^


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 27, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> That they do.....but we otters are better armed.  Fox hunt anyone?
> 
> View Halloo!  Tally-ho!



Haha who says Foxeh's don't have ta guns too?
In fact I do haha

Pistals and a rifle


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't know if you are counting hybrids but I am Part Wolf and Part Fox.
So I put in my +1.


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 27, 2009)

Kranksty said:


> I don't know if you are counting hybrids but I am Part Wolf and Part Fox.
> So I put in my +1.


 
But your species says otherwise :O


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 27, 2009)

Kranksty said:


> Haha who says Foxeh's don't have ta guns too?
> In fact I do haha
> 
> Pistals and a rifle


Now go put those guns to good use and hunt some British farmers, you. :3


----------



## Werevixen (Mar 27, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> foxes go in "canine



Vulpes Vulpes, not Canis Vulpes ya' fool!


Also, my avatar, +1.


----------



## Uro (Mar 27, 2009)

Fockal :3


----------



## Ratte (Mar 27, 2009)

Felidae includes all of the cat species, but felinae doesn't.

It probably depends on what you would base it on.

Family or subfamily?


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 27, 2009)

Earthwyrm said:


> But your species says otherwise :O


 
Hahah yea my profile doe's say Dragon huh?
Don't tell any one but I am a morphing Dragon takes other forms to blend in with other species. SSshhh don't tell any one..

Haha


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 27, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> Now go put those guns to good use and hunt some British farmers, you. :3


 
Yes I plan on doing that haha.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 27, 2009)

Blasted dragon in fox's clothing. :/


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 27, 2009)

Hahaha.

Right now I don't know what I am gonna be.
But right now I am actualy doing more of the Wolf-Fox mix then the Dragon thing.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 27, 2009)

That's a good mix. |3


----------



## Anthrocoon (Mar 28, 2009)

While my main char is a raccoon I also have a char who is a four inch tall fox, Mike Rowe Fox


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 28, 2009)

^wow


----------



## Devolger555 (Mar 28, 2009)

me fox too also i am dragon


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 28, 2009)

Kranksty said:


> Hahah yea my profile doe's say Dragon huh?
> Don't tell any one but I am a morphing Dragon takes other forms to blend in with other species. SSshhh don't tell any one..
> 
> Haha



Hehe nice


----------



## Shadow (Mar 29, 2009)

Anthrocoon said:


> While my main char is a raccoon I also have a char who is a four inch tall fox, Mike Rowe Fox



Micro fan?


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 29, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> Vulpes Vulpes, not Canis Vulpes ya' fool!



*refers to previous posts* :|


----------



## Shadow (Mar 29, 2009)

I lol'd.


----------



## Icky (Mar 30, 2009)

This thread has basically become a chatroom for and about foxes. Its the same with the otters and the cheetah thread. 
I have had my avain thread up for the same amount of time as you, and I got all of... lets see here.... 7 posts, 3 of which were mine. ^v^'


----------



## Shadow (Mar 30, 2009)

icarus615 said:


> This thread has basically become a chatroom for and about foxes. Its the same with the otters and the cheetah thread.
> I have had my avain thread up for the same amount of time as you, and I got all of... lets see here.... 7 posts, 3 of which were mine. ^v^'



I've tried helping that a little bit.


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 30, 2009)

I have done my part keeping this going. Haha


----------



## Icky (Mar 30, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I've tried helping that a little bit.


Thanks for the help on my thread, but I still dont know why it was moved.


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 30, 2009)

Linkage? I'll take a look at it Icarus...


----------



## Icky (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks, but its shouldn't really be a problem. More like a riddle that you would like solved, and would bug you till you figure it out, but not necessary.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 30, 2009)

Ha.

Well, Icarus, if I remember correctly I think it's still in both the Fursonas Personas and the main Den part.


----------



## Icky (Mar 30, 2009)

Ya, it is on both, and someone else just brought the old one back to the top of the page! Who cares, people who think that I double posted didnt read either of the threads, because I mentioned it in both.


----------



## Norspe (Mar 30, 2009)

Eagox, half fox half eagle so I count that as a +1....



icarus615 said:


> This thread has basically become a chatroom for and about foxes. Its the same with the otters and the cheetah thread.
> I have had my avain thread up for the same amount of time as you, and I got all of... lets see here.... 7 posts, 3 of which were mine. ^v^'



....And now off to find the Avian thread!


----------



## Shadow (Mar 30, 2009)

klopp said:


> Eagox, half fox half eagle so I count that as a +1....
> 
> 
> 
> ....And now off to find the Avian thread!



That gives a different meaning to double posting.


----------



## Morroke (Mar 30, 2009)

You know foxes...

I DON'T REALLY MIND YOU THAT MUCH ACTUALLY. YOU'RE NOT DELICIOUS.

:3

Have a nice day.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 30, 2009)

Vorephile. |D


----------



## Morroke (Mar 30, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Vorephile. |D



Heeeeey I don't eat things ALIVE. They have to die first >:]


----------



## Shadow (Mar 30, 2009)

Carnivore.


----------



## Morroke (Mar 30, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Carnivore.



Hey no--

Oh you caught me.

Some animals are just _delicious_, though not to the extent that I'll become a glutton, against what the root of my wolverine stands for.

You foxes though..

That would not be fun trying to eat one of you. Plus I have a common respect for other carnivores/and some omnivores.


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 30, 2009)

Lolz really hard xD


----------



## Morroke (Mar 30, 2009)

Kranksty said:


> Lolz really hard xD




Heyheyhey, I meant to ask.

Are you a fox or a dragon? I know it's a blunt question, but your Species tag and avatar always confuse me.


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea I am a fox. A Wolf-Fox mix to be more exact.


----------



## Morroke (Mar 30, 2009)

Kranksty said:


> Yea I am a fox. A Wolf-Fox mix to be more exact.



Thought so


----------



## Shadow (Mar 30, 2009)

Well that answers the question of the day. :>


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 30, 2009)

Thinks of running as fast as I can. Haha


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 30, 2009)

Kranksty said:


> Yea I am a fox. A Wolf-Fox mix to be more exact.



... and your species says Dragon, why? Â¬.Â¬


----------



## Shadow (Mar 30, 2009)

Ark said:


> ... and your species says Dragon, why? Â¬.Â¬



He previously mentioned he morphs. That and he's a little indecisive.


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 30, 2009)

Yep what Shadow said hehe



Shadow said:


> He previously mentioned he morphs. That and he's a little indecisive.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 30, 2009)

Shadow said:


> He previously mentioned he morphs. That and he's a little indecisive.



Didn't know, I get lazy on reading the whole thread ^^'



Kranksty said:


> Yep what Shadow said hehe



Well, good morphing to you Kranksty.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 31, 2009)

Ark said:


> Didn't know, I get lazy on reading the whole thread ^^'



It's cool. Hard to say anyone likes to read more than one or two pages of a thread. |D


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 31, 2009)

Nods ty

Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *Kranksty* 

 
_Yep what Shadow said hehe_

Well, good morphing to you Kranksty.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 31, 2009)

Your quote went ker-put.


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 31, 2009)

Epic fail x.x


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 31, 2009)

Whats going on my fellow foxes :3


----------



## Graviolies (Mar 31, 2009)

does arctic count?


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm a kitsune.  That's a fox times nine, although in my case 13 due to 13 tails.  Our totals are going up!

Seriously, though, I see foxes everywhere... hardly a rare thing =p


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 31, 2009)

Now how many are actually foxes because of their similarities, not just because someone got lazy and chose so...


----------



## Vekke (Mar 31, 2009)

Shadow said:


> How does _in_slaving work? |D
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a cluster of them as often as I do the otters.



look okay, otter artists tend to stick together because there are less of them. you can find a fox artist anywhere so there isn't as much of a need to form a clique. All wolves don't know each other either.

I know i'd cling to other marten people if i could even find them :[

As it is, i hang with the mustelid people, otters included :>

gosh why are people getting so upset about this i just


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 31, 2009)

Gray fox here :3


----------



## Shadow (Mar 31, 2009)

Vekke said:


> look okay, otter artists tend to stick together because there are less of them. you can find a fox artist anywhere so there isn't as much of a need to form a clique. All wolves don't know each other either.
> 
> I know i'd cling to other marten people if i could even find them :[
> 
> ...



You just...?


----------



## Vekke (Mar 31, 2009)

sometimes i just


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 31, 2009)

Vekke said:


> sometimes i just



Gotta dance?


----------



## Aestuo (Mar 31, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Gray fox here :3



Yay grey fox!  *high-five*


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 31, 2009)

Aestuo said:


> Yay grey fox! *high-five*


 
OMG...its two of you 0.o;


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 31, 2009)

Aestuo said:


> Yay grey fox!  *high-five*



*High-fives back*


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 31, 2009)

ah I am a lonely tibetan fox


----------



## Vekke (Mar 31, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Gotta dance?



that too :>

tibetan foxes are so srs


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 31, 2009)

On the forums I kid around, but IRL I don't take jokes well.


----------



## Greyblade (Mar 31, 2009)

FOXXEH!


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 31, 2009)

Greyblade said:


> FOXXEH!


You forgot an "X"...


----------



## Aestuo (Mar 31, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> OMG...its two of you 0.o;



I know, I'm as surprised as you are.  lol



Ty Vulpine said:


> *High-fives back*



X3


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 31, 2009)

Darn my low annoyance tolerance! I'm all alone!!


----------



## Vekke (Mar 31, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> On the forums I kid around, but IRL I don't take jokes well.



the serious face fits you well then!

now that i think of it, martens have mischievous faces. perfect! :>


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 1, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> You forgot an "X"...



FOXXEHX? <(o.o)^


----------



## Shadow (Apr 1, 2009)

lol, "x'" exaggerations. |D


----------



## PleasedAsPunch (Apr 1, 2009)

Most of my primary characters subside on foxes, wolves, and other challenging critters that need serious population control.

THERE ARE TOO MANY OF YOU.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 1, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> FOXXEHX? <(o.o)^


No FO"XXX"EH!


----------



## Smelge (Apr 1, 2009)

I think the answer to this topic, is "On a trampoline".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdPI50E0Zdo


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 1, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> I think the answer to this topic, is "On a trampoline".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdPI50E0Zdo


That's precious!


----------



## Shadow (Apr 1, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> No FO"XXX"EH!



Dude, I'm not a fox for the sex aspect. :<


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 1, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Dude, I'm not a fox for the sex aspect. :<


me neither it was just a play on words... not really. I was just playing around


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 1, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> No FO"XXX"EH!



...


I'm scared I didn't notice that before. XD


----------



## Shadowterm (Apr 2, 2009)

1. might be up for that forgy.

2. Ornias, how many people read your sig and say "I'm not a geek, I'm a level 12 paladin?"

3. I was once again plagued by my page 3 habit. (Why must I ignore the written out "last page", whilst looking for the highest numeric page number, WHY?!)


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 2, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> I think the answer to this topic, is "On a trampoline".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdPI50E0Zdo


 
Holy shit, that is way too effing adorable :3


...wait a sec, did I just say something was adorable?


----------



## Shadow (Apr 2, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> I think the answer to this topic, is "On a trampoline".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdPI50E0Zdo



Must...not...say it!!



Okay, it's pretty cute. |3


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 2, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> I think the answer to this topic, is "On a trampoline".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdPI50E0Zdo



Talk about old, I know some people who let their foxes do that.


----------



## Kranksty (Apr 2, 2009)

Aaaawww soo cuteness 

lol



south syde fox said:


> Holy shit, that is way too effing adorable :3
> 
> 
> ...wait a sec, did I just say something was adorable?


----------



## TearsOfAFallenWolf (Apr 2, 2009)

Do half foxes count o-o?


----------



## PassionFluxX (Apr 2, 2009)

Im half a fox


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 2, 2009)

Seriously by "foxxxeh" I didn't mean to sound sexual seriously, I meant it as a joke!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm here!


----------



## Shadow (Apr 2, 2009)

TearsOfAFallenWolf said:


> Do half foxes count o-o?



Yeah. Welcome aboard. |>


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 3, 2009)

Kranksty said:


> Aaaawww soo cuteness
> 
> lol


 
>.>
<.<
I didn't say that...my little brother put that there


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> >.>
> <.<
> I didn't say that...my little brother put that there



You may be deceptive, but you can't outfox a fox!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 3, 2009)

Shadow said:


> You may be deceptive, but you can't outfox a fox!


 
Sure you can, I happen to be one >:3


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Sure you can, I happen to be one >:3



A fox doesn't outfox a fox.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 3, 2009)

Shadow said:


> A fox doesn't outfox a fox.


 
What do they do then...is it a stalemate?


----------



## Kranksty (Apr 3, 2009)

It's it's one of those things.... Yea what... Uh what was we talking about?
Haha xD


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> What do they do then...is it a stalemate?



Pretty much.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 3, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Pretty much.


 
But I like winning =.=


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> But I like winning =.=



It's kinda hard to against your own species.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 3, 2009)

Shadow said:


> It's kinda hard to against your own species.


 
That is why you think a few steps ahead though and since we should think alike it should be hard what they are planning next :3


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Apr 3, 2009)

I am a foxtaur, dose that count?


----------



## Shadow (Apr 3, 2009)

Kuzooma1 said:


> I am a foxtaur, dose that count?



Of course it does! |D


----------



## Cyndon (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm a fox... *looks around* am i gunna get hurt now...?


----------



## Earthwyrm (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm a shapeshifting dragon, does that count? :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 3, 2009)

Cyndon said:


> I'm a fox... *looks around* am i gunna get hurt now...?


 
Hey don't worry, we watch each others backs...or at least I think so lol


----------



## Yukiro-the-Kyuubi (Apr 3, 2009)

Woot for foxiness... +1 for me. X3


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 3, 2009)

There are quite a bit of foxes... yes, quite, but that's not a bad thing. People just need something to be mad at. We happen to be one of those things.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 3, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> There are quite a bit of foxes... yes, quite, but that's not a bad thing. People just need something to be mad at. We happen to be one of those things.


 
Now that makes plenty of sense right there, I agree with ya :3


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 3, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Now that makes plenty of sense right there, I agree with ya :3


Just like my dad hates long haired hippies. I asked why, but he didn't come up with a good reason. So I haven't cut my hair in 6 months! Ha ha! He hates me now. If I can go another 6 months I will be the happiest man alive! So if I can continue to be a fox for a long while, I will just as well be happy, because people have no good reason to hate us lovable creatures.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 4, 2009)

Earthwyrm said:


> I'm a shapeshifting dragon, does that count? :3



There was one other shapeshifter before so, yeah.


----------



## Kvasir (Apr 4, 2009)

tiger, burnt orange with black stripes and a white under belly


----------



## Icky (Apr 5, 2009)

Kvasir said:


> tiger, burnt orange with black stripes and a white under belly


Why is this here? Stupid people posting in other species threads...

No, really, I swear. Im not posting here again. I dont care how much all of you will miss me.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 5, 2009)

icarus615 said:


> Why is this here? Stupid people posting in other species threads...
> 
> No, really, I swear. Im not posting here again. I dont care how much all of you will miss me.



Don't go! D:

...Even though you're a different species, too.


----------



## Fiver (Apr 5, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> <signature>



Whoo, Fleet Foxes!

Also:
<---Not a fox.


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 5, 2009)

Fox here dude.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 6, 2009)

Much more foxes than I thought, in a collective form.


----------



## Earthwyrm (Apr 6, 2009)

Shadow said:


> There was one other shapeshifter before so, yeah.



But then aren't you accepting fake foxes? :O


----------



## Shadow (Apr 6, 2009)

Earthwyrm said:


> But then aren't you accepting fake foxes? :O



I find it to be a gray area due to ambiguity of actual form which could at some times be a fox.


----------



## Earthwyrm (Apr 6, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I find it to be a gray area due to ambiguity of actual form which could at some times be a fox.



But my actual form is a dragon


----------



## Shadow (Apr 6, 2009)

Earthwyrm said:


> But my actual form is a dragon



Then you don't count. Sorry. |D

Must've been cruising by posts too quickly. |D


----------



## Earthwyrm (Apr 6, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Then you don't count. Sorry. |D
> 
> Must've been cruising by posts too quickly. |D



Aww kay


----------



## mattprower08 (Apr 6, 2009)

Another fox here ^^, brown and two tailed to be specific


----------



## Shadow (Apr 6, 2009)

Earthwyrm said:


> Aww kay



You can be a fox ally though. :3


----------



## The Wave (Mar 7, 2010)

I can't believe I didn't see this thread early here.

+1 fox.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 7, 2010)

+1 Old school Fox.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 7, 2010)

+ 1 Hare

We can be friends, right?
So what do foxehs think of The Hunt? Jolly good fun, eh?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

I recently had fox meat.  it wasnt that bad ^^


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 7, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> + 1 Hare
> 
> We can be friends, right?
> So what do foxehs think of The Hunt? Jolly good fun, eh?



I'm up for a bit of Hare coursing.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 7, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I'm up for a bit of Hare coursing.



Gypsie scum. U:<


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 7, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Gypsie scum. U:<



how did you know I was of Irish descent?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Gypsie scum. U:<


 got a problem with Gypsies?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 7, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> how did you know I was of Irish descent?


Oh, it shows. U:<



Usarise said:


> got a problem with Gypsies?



*backs away*


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 7, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Oh, it shows. U:<



*Drinks whisky and then drunkenly sings Let Erin Remember*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 7, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> *backs away*


yeah you better back off!  I'm also German! >:V


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 7, 2010)

Sod it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

I iz a fox! Act like a horndog though ^_^


----------



## Shadow (Mar 7, 2010)

At least there's somewhat of a conversation in a topic that's been dead for 11 months where I got my sig quote.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 7, 2010)

wolves pwn! >3


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 7, 2010)

Toaster said:


> OTTERS SHALL INSLAVE TEH FOXES!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> MAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH!
> ...



no


----------



## Browder (Mar 7, 2010)

You know you're on a big forum when seeing a post two hours from the last one feels like necroing. 

I'm a cat. Or an adinkra symbol. I get the two confused.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 7, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I recently had fox meat.  it wasnt that bad ^^



stayaway! dont eat me ;^;


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 8, 2010)

+1 vulpine, although not.
I AM FCKING CPT MURASA.

I would make a thread like "Where the hood where the hood where the hood at".
That would make me banned, so no.
It is following the "Where *something* at" build.


----------



## Surgat (Mar 8, 2010)

The Wave said:


> I can't believe I didn't see this thread early here.



It's not really surprising, considering that nobody posted in it previously since April of last year.


----------

